# Setting Word 2010 as default



## tuliptoes (May 14, 2010)

Hello.

I just downloaded Microsoft 2010 a few days ago, but I can't set it as the default program for opening any type of document (be it from Microsoft or Open Office).

I can open and save the files in Word, I just have to do it in a roundabout, annoying way. 

Anyone know where the winword.exe file is in this download?


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi, 

Select any word files and right click on it. On the drop down menu select open with. Click on 'chose program' to open this file. You will see a small window popups with list of installed program. Selcet word program. check 'Always use the selected program to open this kind of file.' Hit ok. 

Hope this works for you.


----------



## Leigh Burne (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm having issues with this too. With regards to the above response, Word 2010 does not appear as one of the listed programs, and when I try to browse for it manually it's nowhere to be found. I've found many people asking about this on the internet, but nowhere seems to have an answer other than what's already been suggested here, and that does not help.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Leigh Burne, 

The default path of the MS office 2010 is *c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\Winword* for MS word files. 

But for the first time you have to open the MS word files from start > All Programs > Microsot office > Microsoft word 2010 > Click on it to configure the MS word file for the first time. After the installation of MS office 2010 

After this winword.exe file will be found in the above location.


----------

